# My ball-turning-jig  ...



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

I just finished my ball-turning-jig and made my first ball ...

in steinless steel !

http://kelds.weebly.com/kuglevaeligrktoslashj.html


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't understand the language, but very nice project!

Great photos.


----------



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

You can choose language for translation in the upper left corner !


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 23, 2012)

The translate button doesn't work here.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 23, 2012)

Great looking work.  I especially like the swirled finish on the base plate and the very nice job on the tool holder.  Congrats on a really nice project.  I'm sure it will perforn well on your machine.
Bob


----------



## Metalmann (Aug 23, 2012)

We used to call that swirl finish, "Snurling".

I'm sure there is a proper word for it somewhere.


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Aug 23, 2012)

Metalmann said:


> Don't understand the language, but very nice project!
> 
> Great photos.



Download google chrome web browser and install.  It will automatically detect and translate all web pages if possible.

Really expands your horizons when the rest of the world is available to you!!!


Nice ball turner!  I need to make one.


----------



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

Thx for the nice words ))


> Metalmann
The translation button doesn't work :thinking::thinking: - I thought it would in ALL browsers !

Witch browser do you use ?


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 23, 2012)

The finish on the base plate is often called "jeweling" You'll see it on certain firearms parts, like bolts of rifles, an on the "Spirit of St. Loius" plane in in the Lindbergh movie with James Stewart playing the lead role. The mail engine cowling was jeweled. Sometimes it's called "engine turning".

Nice job.


----------



## burnrider (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice. 

Google browser has a pop-up for translation- just like speaking a foreign language.


----------



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> The finish on the base plate is often called "jeweling" You'll see it on certain firearms parts, like bolts of rifles, an on the "Spirit of St. Loius" plane in in the Lindbergh movie with James Stewart playing the lead role. The mail engine cowling was jeweled. Sometimes it's called "engine turning".
> 
> Nice job.



I fact I got the idea how to make it from a program on making these american Firebrigade trucks - the inside has it all over - handmade with eye balling !


----------



## 7HC (Aug 23, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> The finish on the base plate is often called "jeweling" You'll see it on certain firearms parts, like bolts of rifles, an on the "Spirit of St. Loius" plane in in the Lindbergh movie with James Stewart playing the lead role. The mail engine cowling was jeweled. Sometimes it's called "engine turning".
> 
> Nice job.



Also called "machine turning" on the other side of the pond, and often used on cigarette cases (do people still use those?), and dashboards.

The example in the pic is a little large for my taste, but nicely done nonetheless.

M


----------



## 7HC (Aug 23, 2012)

ksor said:


> I just finished my ball-turning-jig and made my first ball ...
> 
> in steinless steel !
> 
> http://kelds.weebly.com/kuglevaeligrktoslashj.html



Great project and pics.  I liked the story about the HP hard drive disc; how things have advanced since then!

The Google translation was certainly entertaining in places, but you could always perceive the meaning.

Seems like ball turning is becoming a popular trend at the moment.

Good post!

M


----------



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

Froneck said:


> Nice Job, Looks great. I made one a long time ago. Had a Government job to make the parts for a soil sampling kit. As with anything they specify the radius were in 3 decimals. I have one of the items on my wall, I'll make a photo and post it. Don't know what I did with the tool as it was the only time I used it.
> When I was to make a ball now I do it on a Milling machine with a rotary table.
> 
> Frank



Please, tell me how you would do it on a mill with a rotary table ! :thinking:


----------



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

Froneck said:


> Hi Ksor; It's very simple. It's done with a Fly cutter and the head of the mill set at an angle. Mount the part on the rotary table, adjust the head for the amount of the ball you want cut. Naturally 100% is not possible but I've made something similar to a Ball hitch. Rotate the table and feed the table to begin the cut and keep feeding until you have a perfectly round ball.
> 
> Frank



:thinking::thinking::thinking::thinking: I think ... the head has to be set at 45° for a perfect ball and ... I think you have to machine the buttom (the lower half og the ball) afterwards to get it small enough.

Do you have some pictures or video of the process ?


----------



## churchjw (Aug 23, 2012)

Great project.  Could you post more on how you did the bearings?

Jeff


----------



## ksor (Aug 23, 2012)

churchjw said:


> Great project. Could you post more on how you did the bearings?
> 
> Jeff



I'll take it apart again to see if any chips are in the bearing - so I'll take some pictures.

Maybe I'll have to make some way to oil the balls with grease


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice, Ksor. Mine is the similar pattern. Easy to use. I like your brass strip for the setscrews.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 23, 2012)

Ksor, Always love seeing your posts/work you do excellent work and have a nice web page also. I think we'll be seeing your name in the "Project of the month" banner on more than one occasion:man:


----------



## 8ntsane (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is a shot of the rotary table , and boring head used to make a handle with ball. The lathe had a job in it allready.

[SUB]http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5487-Use-the-mill-as-a-lathe?highlight=8ntsane


Here is a ball turner using a boring head and a QCTP to use on the lathe.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5443-Ball-turner-with-a-boring-head?highlight=8ntsane


Nice job on your ball turning attachment, the engine turning is also a nice touch on the job, great work.[/SUB]


----------



## ksor (Aug 24, 2012)

Ha, ha, - 8ntsane, yeah, that's 'lathing on a mill' - very good idea - I never thought of that !

I did some more pictures today - and while I had it dis-assambled I made an oiler for grease too - look here http://kelds.weebly.com/kuglevaeligrktoslashj.html

Now I'll try doing some balls in aluminum.


----------



## churchjw (Aug 24, 2012)

ksor said:


> Ha, ha, - 8ntsane, yeah, that's 'lathing on a mill' - very good idea - I never thought of that !
> 
> I did some more pictures today - and while I had it dis-assambled I made an oiler for grease too - look here http://kelds.weebly.com/kuglevaeligrktoslashj.html
> 
> Now I'll try doing some balls in aluminum.



Thanks

The new pictures are great.  I think this just moved up to next on my todo list.  This is the best design I have seen so far for my lathe.

Jeff


----------



## ksor (Aug 24, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Ksor, Always love seeing your posts/work you do excellent work and have a nice web page also. I think we'll be seeing your name in the "Project of the month" banner on more than one occasion:man:



Thx - I'm flushing or is it blushing - when your cheeks turns red :thinking: !


----------



## ksor (Aug 24, 2012)

Froneck said:


> I made a few hundred of these for the government. Radius was +/- .005. Except on the large ring which was .0005. Crazy I know but that's our government! Made the tool to turn the radius on the handle, not sure what became of it! The item as been around my shop for over 20 years, made from set-up pieces.



:thinking::thinking::thinking: ... a couple of hundreds of these ... I couldn't even find use for for a single one ...

what the _BEEP_ are they used for ?

Did you do the "trumpet" by "lathing on a mill"-method ?


----------

